# will this work?



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

My plan for my 55 gallon tank (Will be bigger when fish grow) is to have cichlids in it with cleaners 

would this work? :

2 dojo loaches
2 pictus cats
2 fire mouth cichlids
2 dolphin cichlids

and a few schooling fish (tetras mAybe)


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

iClownLoach said:


> My plan for my 55 gallon tank (Will be bigger when fish grow) is to have cichlids in it with cleaners
> 
> would this work? :
> 
> ...


My speciality is in tropical fish other than Cichlids and I can tell you that Pictus Cats like to be in groups of 4-5 or larger and will eat anything that fits into their mouth. Dojo Loaches also prefer groups of at least 3-4 if you have the space although 2 will do fine on their own.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't mix new world cichlids like firemouths with old-world cichlids. It can work in a huge tank, but its not good practice. Keep the dolphin alone with a pleco or get a bigger tank.


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

I have a Loach in with my Dolphin cichlids and they do well. I agree with not mixing old world and new world cichlids. Dolphins are a good fish as long as they have space of they're own. They grow sort of big and two males will fight with each other from time to time. 1 Male to 3 females is ideal but 50 gallon is as smaal as you might want to go. Also they like to sift thru sand for food.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

so could i do3 - 4 dolphins with 4 pictus and 4 dojo loaches


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

would that work? also is there anything wrong with keeping dolphins and convicts together in a nicely planted tank with hiding spots and caves? or could i keep a elephant nose fish or a discus with dolphins?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

no convicts. They will beat up your poor dolphins. If you really want a community tank, just forget about cichlids.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

emc7 said:


> no convicts. They will beat up your poor dolphins. If you really want a community tank, just forget about cichlids.


ok, nope  dolphins were my favourite, so im stickin with them, what about the discus and elephant? or would it be best 3-4 dolphins only?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Discus and elephantnoses? 
Hmmm.... I've never heard of that combo. Sounds interesting. 
The discus need it very warm, maybe too warm for the 'noses, but maybe they'd be okay. They would enjoy the same foods, though, so that's a plus.

Tell you what though; this is one combo where you will absolutely HAVE to thoroughly quarantine all the fish before they ever go into the main tank. If you ever have to treat some disease in that tank, you're in trouble.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

hmm okay  can you explain why id be in trouble? would that be because of all the different species? 

what do you think of 4 dojo/4 pictus in there? should i have more?

also, what would be the best pleco to have in this tank?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

because both species are very fragile and susceptible to diseases given the chance .
along with some meds might not work well with them.
I personally wouldn't put pictus in with the discus, you could look at elephantnose, discus and cories along with maybe a bristlenose or 2. or cut out the cories and add dojo's?

but as mentioned quarantined.
you also need to do more research into the fish you are throwing around right now, if you had researched you would have known the firemouth and convict are new world and highly aggressive and that dolphins are old world and rather large.


----------



## iClownLoach (Dec 30, 2009)

ok thanks, ill just have dolphins, dojos, and cats


----------

